# all white then blue?



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

one of my best pairs of breeders is a solid white cock and a bluecheck hen with white flights. EVERY single pair of chicks they have produced over the last few years has been solid white, or solid white with a few black tail feathers. This last clutch of the year just feathered up, and they are both blue. 

I find it odd that after a dozen or so white chicks, these two are both blue. Is this just a weird out lying thing or is it likely that she was unfaithful?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

If one of the birds is blue check and they are producing solid whites that would indicate she carries rec white.

In that case, this pairing should produce 50% whites and 50% coloured birds, I am guessing in this case the odds played out to cause so many whites but that should balance out with future breeding IME.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

cool thats very interesting. so in general, is there any association between the color of each chick in each clutch or are the odds equal for every single egg? could these two produce grizzles or anything else or would it be pretty much solid or almost solid white and then the blue check? does the recessive white come with the white flights on the bluecheck hen?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Odds are equal for ever single egg in this case, With sex linked genes things are a little different.

You could only get grizzles if one of the birds has the grizzle gene, It is possible that the white is grizzle also but you would expect to see a grizzle or two by now, However, that is down to odds and as we have seen in this case sometimes odds don't play out in an even sequence.


----------

